# Tommy's 2008 NGRC Day 1 (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I arrived in Phoenix safe and sound. 

Registered today. 










Took some picture of the Modeling Entries. 



























































































Then it was over to the Sundancer RR to see Duncan. 

Tooks some pics as night started to fall. 
































































Tours start tomorow early. 

See you at the Sundancer RR. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!! I never knew the SDRR looked so good!!! 
(no what do I have to come up with to make it betterer???)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy, 

Beautiful night shots of Duncan's place!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures, Tommy. Duncan's Sun Dancer Railroad looked really good.! 
Please keep posting the pictures since I can't attend the show. I'll see you at the Big Train Show in June.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That wooden pacific is cool.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
A big family trip this year has sucked up travel funds, so cannot make this NGRC. 

I'd love to see more of the wood pile driver! Does it have innards, like a boiler, or use steam from the locomotive? 
What prototype was it modeled after? 

In any case, continue to keep having fun!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Tommy. We'll see you sometime today. We's here in Chandler now. Recovering from the Sun's loss and the d'backs un win... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

We're at the Best Western about a mile north of the San Marcos...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

NIce pictures of Dunc's layout keep em coming for us poor unfortunate ones who can't attend, but I hope to be buggiing ya all in Denver next year. Providing i can afford the gas to drive the 3 1/2 hrs from here to get there, and maybe have a JOB by then.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jealouz we iz, we wantz t'go to the Precious show...


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys have all the phun!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Enjoy the party tonight!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of the pile driver. 



















Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------

